# Split infinitive



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι εμείς οι Νεοέλληνες μπορούμε να συμμεριστούμε τις τραγικές στιγμές που έχουν ζήσει οι Αγγλοσάξονες με τη διάσπαση των απαρεμφάτων. Τι σημαίνει *split infinitive* («διασπασμένο απαρέμφατο») στην περίπτωση που τα αγγλικά σας δεν έχουν περάσει στα μυστήρια της γραμματικής: είναι η συνήθεια (κακή συνήθεια τη λένε μερικοί) να χωρίζεις το _to_ του απαρεμφάτου από το ρήμα που πάει παρέα με το _to_, και να βάζεις ένα επίρρημα ή μια επιρρηματική φράση ανάμεσά τους. Φανταστείτε στα ελληνικά να λέγαμε: «Να όμορφα περάσετε», «Πώς να γρήγορα αδυνατίσετε». Δεν γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα! 

Και όμως στα αγγλικά γίνονται. Τα απαρέμφατα διασπόνταν πριν διασπαστεί το άτομο και τώρα πια μπορούν να πάρουν διαζύγιο με την έγκριση του γραμματικού της ενορίας. Ορίστε ένα από τα πιο γνωστά διασπασμένα απαρέμφατα: «To boldly go where no man has gone before».






Το άρθρο στη Wikipedia έχει υποδειγματική κάλυψη της ιστορίας του αγγλικού διασπασμένου απαρεμφάτου, με τον πρώτο κανόνα που βρέθηκε σε γραμματική (1834) να λέει ότι οι καλοί συγγραφείς σπάνια διασπούν τα απαρέμφατά τους και το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνουν και οι αρχάριοι αν θέλουν να γίνουν καλοί συγγραφείς. Ήρθαν οι αδελφοί Φάουλερ να το διαψεύσουν το 1907: «The ‘split’ infinitive has taken such hold upon the consciences of journalists that, instead of warning the novice against splitting his infinitives, we must warn him against the curious superstition that the splitting or not splitting makes the difference between a good and a bad writer».

Το πιο απολαυστικό σημείο του άρθρου είναι η αγανάκτηση του Ρέιμοντ Τσάντλερ με τον διορθωτή που του ενώνει τα διασπασμένα απαρέμφατα:

By the way, would you convey my compliments to the purist who reads your proofs and tell him or her that I write in a sort of broken-down patois which is something like the way a Swiss-waiter talks, and that when I split an infinitive, God damn it, I split it so it will remain split, and when I interrupt the velvety smoothness of my more or less literate syntax with a few sudden words of barroom vernacular, this is done with the eyes wide open and the mind relaxed and attentive. The method may not be perfect, but it is all I have.

:lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 6, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό θυμήθηκα ένα σχετικό αστείο του Douglas Adams από το _Hitch-hiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ και διαπίστωσα ότι το αναφέρει και η Wikipedia στην ίδια σελίδα :-D :-D :-D
"In those days men were real men, women were real women, small furry creatures from Alpha Centauri were real small furry creatures from Alpha Centauri. And all dared to brave unknown terrors, to do mighty deeds, to boldly split infinitives that no man had split before — and thus was the Empire forged."


----------



## Themis (Oct 12, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> And all dared to brave unknown terrors, to do mighty deeds, to boldly split infinitives that no man had split before


Αυτό το κοιτάω κάθε μέρα και μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση. Μια που το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο βρίσκεται μακριά από μένα, μπορεί κανείς να βρει πώς αποδόθηκε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2012)

...
(Excerpt from The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Page 634784, Section 5a, Entry: Magrathea)

Far back in the mists of ancient time, in the great and glorious days of the former Galactic Empire, life was wild, rich and largely tax free.

Mighty starships plied their way between exotic suns, seeking adventure and reward amongst the furthest reaches of Galactic space. In those days spirits were brave, the stakes were high, men were real men, women were real women, and small furry creatures from Alpha Centauri were real small furry creatures from Alpha Centauri. _And all dared to brave unknown terrors, to do mighty deeds, to boldly split infinitives that no man had split before - and thus was the Empire forged. 
_Many men of course became extremely rich, but this was perfectly natural and nothing to be ashamed of because no one was really poor - at least no one worth speaking of. And for all the richest and most successful merchants life inevitably became rather dull and niggly, and they began to imagine that this was therefore the fault of the worlds they'd settled on - none of them was entirely satisfactory: either the climate wasn't quite right in the later part of the afternoon, or the day was half an hour too long, or the sea was exactly the wrong shade of pink.

And thus were created the conditions for a staggering new form of specialist industry: custom-made luxury planet building.


(Απόσπασμα από το Γυρίστε τον Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ, σελίδα 634784, μέρος 5α. Λήμμα: Μαγραθέα)

Πολύ παλιά, στα βάθη του παρελθόντος, στις μεγάλες και δοξασμένες μέρες της προηγούμενης Γαλαξιακής Αυτοκρατορίας, η ζωή ήταν άγρια, πλούσια και ως επί το πλείστον αφορολόγητη. 

Πανίσχυρα αστρόπλοια ταξίδευαν σε εξωτικά άστρα αναζητώντας περιπέτειες και πλούτη στα πιο απομακρυσμένα μέρη του Γαλαξία. Εκείνες τις μέρες το ηθικό ήταν υψηλό, οι κίνδυνοι μεγάλοι, οι άντρες ήταν αληθινοί άντρες, οι γυναίκες ήταν αληθινές γυναίκες, και τα μικρά μαλλιαρά πλάσματα από τον Άλφα του Κενταύρου ήταν αληθινά μικρά μαλλιαρά πλάσματα από τον Άλφα του Κενταύρου._ Και όλοι αντιμετώπιζαν με θάρρος άγνωστους κινδύνους, έκαναν σπουδαία κατορθώματα και έφτιαχναν προτάσεις που κανείς ως τότε δεν είχε τολμήσει να συντάξει - και έτσι σφυρηλατήθηκε η Αυτοκρατορία. 
_Πολλοί φυσικά απέκτησαν αμέτρητα πλούτη, αλλά αυτό ήταν πολύ φυσικό και δεν θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται γι' αυτό, γιατί κανείς δεν ήταν αληθινά φτωχός - τουλάχιστον κανείς που να αξίζει να αναφερθεί. Και για όλους τους πιο πλούσιους κι επιτυχημένους εμπόρους η ζωή έγινε αναπόφευκτα ανιαρή και εξεζητημένη, και άρχισαν να πιστεύουν πως γι' αυτό έφταιγαν οι κόσμοι που είχαν διαλέξει για κατοικία τους - κανείς δεν ήταν απόλυτα ικανοποιητικός: είτε το κλίμα δεν ήταν ακριβώς το σωστό προς το τέλος του απογεύματος, είτε η μέρα ήταν μισή ώρα μεγαλύτερη, είτε η θάλασσα δεν είχε το σωστό ροζ χρώμα.

Κι έτσι δημιουργήθηκαν οι συνθήκες για την ανάπτυξη μιας νέας, καταπληκτικής βιομηχανίας: κατασκευή πολυτελών πλανητών επί παραγγελία.

_Γυρίστε το Γαλαξία με ωτο-στοπ_, Ντάγκλας Άνταμς, μτφ. Δημήτρης Αρβανίτης, Ars Longa 1987, κεφ. 15, σελ. 91 (680 δρχ.) :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

«...και με τόλμη επιχειρούσαν συντάξεις που ως τότε ουδείς είχε διανοηθεί να επιχειρήσει». Για να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον εκείνο το «με τόλμη» του Star Trek.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2012)

Συμφωνώ για την παρεμβολή του «με τόλμη», κι αν είχα χρόνο και δεν είχα δουλειά τώρα, μπορεί να επιχειρούσα κανένα σχήμα ολίγο υπερβατό (το του Θέμη αντηχών) για να το αποδώσω και συντακτικά. Δεν ξέρω, τέτοιο αναποδογύρισμα θέλει αυτοσυγκέντρωση που δεν είμαι σε θέση τώρα να επιχειρήσω.
Το δαιμόνιό μου δεν με αφήνει να μην οφτοπικίσω, να μη γράψω τη δυστυχώς όχι χωρίς έρεισμα σκανταλιά μου: «...όμως στις μέρες μας, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που με τόλμη επιχειρούν να ζήσουν με συντάξεις που ως τώρα ουδείς είχε διανοηθεί να ζήσει». Για να έχει τουλάχιστον εκείνο το «με τόλμη» αληθινό νόημα. Because there are people really poor - many of them indeed worth speaking of, and for.


----------



## Themis (Oct 12, 2012)

"...και με τόλμη φιλοτεχνούσαν φραστικές περικοκλάδες που κανείς ποτέ δεν είχε επιχειρήσει..."
Εκείνο το "συντάξεις" δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο βατό πέραν της Λεξιλογίας, ιδίως σε καιρούς περικοπών στις συντάξεις.
_Έδιτ_: Δαεμάνε, συμπέσαμε στη χρονική στιγμή και στους συνειρμούς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Πω πω, είμαι πολύ κολλημένος στα γλωσσικά, ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου σε κάτι που δεν με αφορά, δεν με αφορά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2012)

...
Θέμη μου, μούδε σύνταξη, μούδε ζωή προκάνω, μα θα συντάσσω όσο ζω, όσο στη γη 'μαι πάνω.


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2012)

Δαεμάνε μου, με θάρρητα, περίσσια τόλμη μίλα
Το δρόμο του βρίσκει το φως μέσ' από τη μαυρίλα


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2012)

... 
Μ' ενδοτική συντάσσομαι, μα σπάνια μανίζω
της γενικής αιτιατική δεν τηνε κουλαντρίζω
Το δρόμο του θα βρει το φως μέσ' από το σκοτάδι
μ' άμποτε να 'ρθει ογλήγορα, πριν τυφλωθούμε ομάδι


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## dominotheory (Oct 31, 2015)

.....
Professor Chomsky, the famous linguist and activist, boldly splits an infinitive that got in his way.


----------

